# Have I just gotten too old?



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I saw a preview of the Jessica Simpson - Pizza - Superbowl commercial. She's supposed to look hot, but all I could think was that she was going to put that long stringy hair in the pizza. Just gross.

Anyone else?

M.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

nope... hang up your whips and chains you went soft :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL !!! Possibly change of user i.d. to Limpy !!! J/K.....


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

MRN, I have found that if you have to ask the question, the answer you want is usually not the answer you're going to find.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

And that is coming from "smalls"......LOL !!! 
Not a pun intended, sorry, it was just there.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

There was pizza in that commercial?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope never noticed Jessica Simpson is a BABE!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Mark,

I didn't think you looked too old. By the way, who is Jessica Simpson?

Jim


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

jhegg said:


> Mark,
> 
> I didn't think you looked too old. By the way, who is Jessica Simpson?
> 
> Jim


She played the blonde bimbo beach bunny that Kelso wanted to bone when they went to CA in some of the past episodes of

That 70's Show!!!!!!!!

If that did not help she has a sister named Ashley!!!!!   :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> She played the blonde bimbo beach bunny that Kelso wanted to bone when they went to CA in some of the past episodes of
> 
> That 70's Show!!!!!!!!
> 
> If that did not help she has a sister named Ashley!!!!!   :lol:


I think a better description would be "Daisy Duke".

Not this Daisy Duke...









This Daisy Duke...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

RC Daisy Duke will always be Barbara Bach! Kind of like Roger Moore or Sean Connery are the ones that set the standard for James Bond! Nothing has compared since!

It really is a matter of quality! One could believe innocence and purity in Barbara Bach as Daisy, I do not think we could believe innocence from Jessica!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

What the comercial was about pizza? I wasnt looking at the pizza :justanangel:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Ron, I think you mean Catherine Bach and I agree with you.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> RC Daisy Duke will always be Barbara Bach! Kind of like Roger Moore or Sean Connery are the ones that set the standard for James Bond! Nothing has compared since!
> 
> It really is a matter of quality! One could believe innocence and purity in Barbara Bach as Daisy, I do not think we could believe innocence from Jessica!


I wasn't saying Jessica was any better, I just wanted to make it clear to everyone, that the new Daisy Duke isn't the only one, not to be confused with the old one. I was just trying to give him an example of who Jessica Simpson is, and that is the most recent big thing she's done in her career.

And about believing in innocence, I don't know if you were aware of it, but Jessica Simpson was a virgin until she got married, it was always a big thing in the press for her until she married Nick Lachey. So one could believe her innocence. But if you've seen her line of body wear, "Dessert Treats", you would never picture her as innocent! "desserttreats.com"


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Oh well...I still don't have a clue. (Ain't it nice not having cable tv and not wasting money on movies!) But if she is the one at the bottom in Ranger's post - that girl needs to eat some food!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Wasnt' she the gal who when doing a commercial for Star Kist Tuna aka Chicken of the Sea, asked the question, "so is this really chicken?"

This would seem to ad confirmation to the theory, you don't need brains if you've got . . . . . .


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Jessica Simpson is the smartest dumb girl in Hollywood.

Dumb because she thought tuna was really chicken because it said, "chicken of the sea"

Smart because she dressed up in lingerie and jumped out of cake for her husbands 30th birthday and sang to him like Marilyn Monroe did for Kennedy, but much more sultry.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Swift, I promise to take my Geritol [ms] regularly now as I cannot believe I wrote Barbara instead of Cathrine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   But I will try and do better on things like that with my memory!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

RC my senility rose to the front again. I did not put any emotions behind the comments to let you know I was simply messing around in good natured jesting! Sorry about that!!!!!!!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

mabey ur gay,(just joking)lol :lol:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, I am canadian, and the two are often confused.... 

I guess if the young'uns think she's hot... I'm that guy who need oxygen...

RC - it's cute that you believe that whole virgin thing... that's just so precious, don't ever change.... (but I ain't plugging that url into my browser either.)

M.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm 54 and Jessica is one hot babe! How old are you anyway?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

MRN said:


> RC - it's cute that you believe that whole virgin thing... that's just so precious, don't ever change.../quote]
> 
> The only thing that leads me to believe her, is that most young female artists wouldn't admit that, because it would bring their fan base down. The kind of people that listen to that kind of music are not virgins, so she wouldn't be bringing in fans by making that statement, she'd only be losing them. She could have been just like the others (Brittney and Christina) and not made any statements at all. Also, if she said she was a virgin and really wasn't, I would bet somebody would come forward about it, especially if it is not another star and they have nothing to lose.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

MRN said:


> RC - it's cute that you believe that whole virgin thing... that's just so precious, don't ever change....


The only thing that leads me to believe her, is that most young female artists wouldn't admit that, because it would bring their fan base down. The kind of people that listen to that kind of music are not virgins, so she wouldn't be bringing in fans by making that statement, she'd only be losing them. She could have been just like the others (Brittney and Christina) and not made any statements at all. Also, if she said she was a virgin and really wasn't, I would bet somebody would come forward about it, especially if it is not another star and they have nothing to lose.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

oopsie daisies...


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> MRN said:
> 
> 
> > RC - it's cute that you believe that whole virgin thing... that's just so precious, don't ever change....
> ...


Is that right? I bet it isnt.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

The virgin thing is believable because she actually wanted to be a christian music singer and was told she couldn't because she would make good little christian boys go blind.....and no I am not obsessed with her....my uh....uh...little brother told me this? At least that's what I am going to tell my wife.....


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

It's just a good thing she's has a pretty face and great body, because a singer and performer she is not.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I thought the whole chaste thing was so that all the young bucks (who didn't care if she dragged her long stringy hair through their pizza) thought they still had a chance...

DJ - I'm more than a decade your junior - but that commercial didn't make we want a pizza (or anything else).

M.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I think Jessica Simpson is way over-rated! Too much publicity, there will be articles in every weekly magazine about her divorce until 2008! I think it was kind of funny her new- newlyweds DVD came out when they were "seperated". And I think her sister is a joke too, no talent in that girl and not very good looking. Listen, dont tell my girlfriend about any of this ok? Thanks


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

BY THE WAY: BOYCOTT ASHLEE SIMPSON.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hey nj... what did ASHLEE SIMPSON do? I just love skinny bimbo's!!!! You could stick a fire cracker up their rear and they would be a bottle rocket. :lol:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

She may be overated but that girl makes my "sticker peck out". Oh yeah!!!!!!!  :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> BY THE WAY: BOYCOTT ASHLEE SIMPSON.


amen bro! I don't think she'll ever live that lip synching down. I think what did it for me was a home video taken in Toronto of a girl going up to her to ask for her autograph and Ashless flipped on her. She ain't no saint, but I still dig her sis!


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

your are NOT too old. On the other hand, knowing she would be on TV was not enough incentive for me to watch it.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> njsimonson said:
> 
> 
> > BY THE WAY: BOYCOTT ASHLEE SIMPSON.
> ...


Is that the same one where she went into a Mc Donalds in Toronto falling down drunk and was thrown out?


----------

